# Has Catania changed in the last 15 years?



## Meredithvc (Aug 2, 2013)

My husband and I lived in Siracusa about 15 years ago and loved it. Now we want to move back to Sicily from the US, but this time we have two kids and want to be near the Sigonella School in Catania. 

When we lived in Sicily last Catania was a bit too rough for us. Has it changed? Hopefully improved? What neighborhood would you recommend for a family with two boys? Are there smaller, family friendlier towns within a short drive (hopefully with access to a nice beach)?

Also, while I am asking. Is the Sigonella school the only international school in Sicily? I like to have options.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------

